# bluebird and avenier



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

what are the main differences between the u12 and u13 bluebird and the avenier? searched and found nothing. thank you for ur input in advance.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

just different turbos


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most avenirs are T25s, as are all bluebirds. i think the avenir is a slightly larger one? not sure, may be the same size


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

avenir is ball bearing.. BB isnt


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

thats just what i thought, the ave has a ball bearing and the bb doesnt. what about the intercoolers?

im asking some questions because im deciding on what motor to save for. all i know so far is that i want a sr20det to drop in my se-r. im thinkin about the gti-r motor also, bigger turbo, injectors, manifold. so give me ur input please everyone!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I know the BB had the top mount, not sure if its different on the Avenir.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Clearing it up...


There are two kinds of BB motors available:

U12 - 8.5:1 C/R, TMIC, T25, red VC

U13 - 8.5:1 C/R, FMIC, T25, red VC


The Avenir:

8.5:1 C/R, FMIC, some had a ball-bearing T25, some didn't, silver VC.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

OIC, thanks for the info!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks harris. any info on the gti-r useful that i havent said? i know it has a 8.3:1 comp ratio and a little more HP than the rest with a larger top mount intercooler. what are some people's recommendations? u12, u13, avenier, or gti-r? im thinkin gti-r because i dont want to do much more work the the motor once i get it. just basic things, intake, header, exhaust. thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GTiR has a T28, larger oil passages, lower compression, quad throttle bodies, ummmm, a bunch of other stuff, oil squirters, etc


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ive narrowed it down to the avenier engine and the gti-r engine.


----------



## ser_smokes_alot (Mar 28, 2004)

not all avenirs have the bb turbo. the w11 does, which has a silver valve cover. the w10 without it has a black valve cover.

mark


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

get the gtir.. dont bullshit. lol


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd go with a U13 or W10/W11, simply because they are most likely to have quite low miles and are the closest thing to our SR20DEs. So if in case something breaks, a dealership should have just about what you need (except for maybe the pistons, oil squirters, and the turbo ).

The GTi-R, with an 8.3:1 C/R, huge TMIC and T28 is an awesome motor, no doubt about that. However, due to its unique head and valvetrain design, getting replacement parts is a little tough. That's why I would rather have you go for the BB/Avenir motor. This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

ser_smokes_alot said:


> not all avenirs have the bb turbo. the w11 does, which has a silver valve cover. the w10 without it has a black valve cover.
> 
> mark


Right.

Black VC W11 T25.
Most silver VC W11 Ball Bearing T25.

Carlos.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

changed my mind one again, this time i believe its final.
ive talked to a few people with boosted sr20's and some have swaps, some boosted the usdm motor. my final choice is going to be to boost my current sr20 motor. i will get a compression check done to make sure itll last a while. im aiming to buy a t25 turbo since im a newbie to turbo along with vrs exhaust, and other things to complete the setup. i chose this way because it is the cheapest that i can see and if the engine would break, its the usdm and getting parts would be easy, and if i needed a new engine, ill buy a jdm sr20 for like $500. so for myself in my current situation, it is the best possible choice for me. all my goal was to get 220whp and be reliable. thank you everyone for your input! :cheers:


----------



## justmicrowish (Feb 9, 2005)

sorry~,if a Avenir w11 engine with siliver cover,
could anyone tell if it's 230hp or not?
and,if a Avenir with 230hp engine do NOT have any 
intercooler,that could be any problem or not  
anyway~thanks for your kindness reply~


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc none of the avenirs are 230hp, just the GTiR's.


----------



## justmicrowish (Feb 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> iirc none of the avenirs are 230hp, just the GTiR's.


see...so could u tell me how many kinds that avenirs have?
and where can i get the information about avenirs..
cuz i order a avenir engine with ar80 bb turbobine,i
don't really know the detail spec about it,and if the
w11 engine arrived,how could i check if it's good or
not?

thanks for u all to answer my question


----------



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

I have an Avenier U13 with silver valve cover. How do I determine if I have a BB turbo or not?


----------



## justmicrowish (Feb 9, 2005)

DRAGIN said:


> I have an Avenier U13 with silver valve cover. How do I determine if I have a BB turbo or not?


===========================================
u13 does not have a bb,if u want to determine it,use "search" function probably could help you more....


----------



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

justmicrowish said:


> ===========================================
> u13 does not have a bb,if u want to determine it,use "search" function probably could help you more....


Dewd! What are you talking about! First of all I used the search engine and the closest thing I could find was this thread. Second of all about 3 or 4 people in this thread said that the "some" U13's do have the Ball bearing turbo so uhh you're out numbered there bub. :fluffy: Then on the reply you made just before that you said you ordered the avenier with .80 A/R "turbine" ball bearing. Uhh it's not the the turbine that would be .80 A/R it's the compressor. It's aparent you are quite contradictory and more than likely have no clue so don't tell me to go use the search engine ya :loser:

Everyone else: I did notice on the compressor for my turbo that it does say .80A/R and my friend could sware they usually say .60A/R Maybe this is an indicator of ball bearing option or not?


----------

